# Amazing young baritone coming up!



## TheSinger2006

Check this out! He's just been invited to join the group Amici.
His voice is everything!

www.brunosantino.com
www.amiciforever.com


----------



## dakomponist

*Are you serious?*

Well this certainly is a pretty enough voice, but to be honest, no more outstanding than any of the other hundreds of singers of his age and stage studying at colleges throughout the UK. His web site is certainly pretty though and I wish him all the best in Amici and his future.


----------



## LovesThePav

I'm going to have to agree. He's really too young to be extraordinary. We'll see in time what becomes of him.


----------



## cmb

Personally, I find Amici to be yet another Bocelli/Church/Il Divo spinoff that does the vocal music world little in the way of positive reinforcement.

We are starting to see a trend where visual appeal of singers takes precedence over talent - a trend that disturbs me greatly, although it is inevitable, considering just how much the visual media has taken over all forms of expression...read a good book lately?


----------

